# Pin valve help



## mississaugafish27 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey guys, i have attached few pics of my requlator.....i was wondering if any1 can help me figure how i can change the O rings on the pin..How can i take it apart..thanks


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

first pic the hole on the knob, get a very tiny screw driver the "-" ones and unscrew it. the knob will come off and the top of the pin will be expose it should be a "+" get a "+" screwdriver and screw it all the way down, until you can't anymore. Get some pliers and carefully turn it on the bottom pin until it comes off. the rubber O ring will be exposed, use a pin to pick it off and replace with a new one.


----------



## mississaugafish27 (Aug 29, 2011)

hey Jimmy thanks for ur reply and help...ok i toke the knob off the pin..i have attached a photo..the head of the pin is flat, i cant use + screw driver....see the photo..thanks


----------



## mississaugafish27 (Aug 29, 2011)

ok i fixed it.....i figured the way to do it and change my orings


----------

